

Speaking of Facebook Type-ahead Ordering - mikeknoop
http://blog.knoopgroup.com/speaking-of-facebook-type-ahead-ordering

======
Indyan
So, G+ has no qualms about sharing data that even Facebook doesn't want to
share. The data itself isn't very damaging, or sensitive. However, its
definitely a very useful data for publishers. This is particularly interesting
as G+ loves to brag about its enhanced privacy.

~~~
mikeknoop
As evident by most reactions to the news yesterday, I'd say that most people
absolutely do not want this information shared with -anyone-.

However, I doubt G+ has the social graph built up yet to form such an
insightful list yet.

